# gtos at barratt-jackson scottsdale....



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i try to watch the action as much as i can, but for some reason i dont see too many gtos on the block. last night i did see 2 '65 high optioned automatic 4bbl. convertables on the block. 1 went for 50, the other 60. wheres all the tri-power 4-speed hardtops n coupes? dont they get any air time or am i just missing them? tired of seeing mustang after mustang.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be either way (no air time or missing them). I watched it for a little while last night and didn't see any Pontiacs either. Many times around here when I take mine to the smaller shows, I'm the only Pontiac there. I've had people come up to me and ask me what it is because they don't know, and they've never heard of the GTO. The only thing worse is having people ask me "what year Chevelle is that?" or "does it have a big-block?". Gets depressing sometimes...

Speaking of shows, I finally sat down and made myself learn enough Photoshop to be able to make my own show poster to use this coming season. Saved as a large format .png file, Office Depot printed it for me on a large format 24 X 36 printer. It's framed, and all that's left is to make a display stand. It turned out pretty decent I think.

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If it weren't for Corvettes and Mustangs, there would be be no B.J. or Mecum.:willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I didn't watch any of it. I believe it was a rerun. I think the problem is 2 fold. Not getting much air time and not many GTOs to begin with. Many times they go to a commercial and I hear in the background that a GTO is on the block. For whatever reason, they don't seem to get any respect. Which is sad since the GTO was basically the first muscle car. I too get tired of all the Mustangs and Camaros. How many times have you seen a Firebird? Apparently, there isn't a big following of Pontiacs.

You can go to Barrett's website and search for all the GTOs.

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/

Nice poster, Bear!


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

very cool Bear!

Question about Barret Jackson....... if a buyer buys a car for $50,000... does the buyer owe barret another 5% , or is that 5% taken out of the $50,000 ? I'm just curiou how that works.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The buyer owes more. I believe it's 10%....

The very first car on the block this year at Scottsdale will be a Camaro....lol

Jan 13th - 20th.......


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I went to a show at the JC Whitney warehouse last year 300+ cars 1 other GTO. Its what I like about it, something different, people like to look and talk to you about it. Before I got this 68 Goat I had a pristine 62 Electra convertible with Crager wire wheels, Wildcat interior with power bucket seats, center console with floor shifter and knee-knocker tach and a souped up Nailhead with lots of chrome. That car got LOTS of attention at shows. Mustangs, Chevelles, Road Runners, Corvettes - you can have 'em. (Well maybe I'd take a vette!)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the fact that i rarely see another Tempest Custom, think i can count on one hand, how many nice ones i have seen in the last 5 years that were not cloned into a GTO. At The Dreamcruise this year I parked right on Widetrack drive with the Widetrackers Pontiac Car Club and the guys and ladies loved seeing a restored Tempest for a change. These days it seems that every other vehicle on the block is a pickup truck.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It does seem that pickups are hot right now. A nice change of pace, IMO. Something different to look at. Sure beats another Mustang or Camaro......lol


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like Scottsdale is going to have 20 GTOs and 1 LeMans. 1 Judge, '69. And a '69 Ram Air IV 'vert, 1 of 45............


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

There are 18 gto's being auctioned at the January 2013 show. Let's see how many get tv time.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I watch all the Mecums on the Velocity channel. (Love that channel and so does my wife!). Usually only the first day or two of Mecum is interesting to me. I am more into American muscle that I can drive than 100k trailer queens which is the last day's menu. Mecum gets you coming and going. Pay a fee for the privilege of being there, a sellers fee, AND 6 percent buyers premium. I also have a 'm Pontiac Safari and have NEVER seen one of those on there. A few Nomads but no Safaris. Nice poster Bear. Might make a road trip if I can enlarge it big enuf to see the details.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*car show*

Saw an original tri-powered '61 Catalina on Barrett-Jackson last night. They said it was the predecessor of the muscle car. Pretty sweet.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Could be either way (no air time or missing them). I watched it for a little while last night and didn't see any Pontiacs either. Many times around here when I take mine to the smaller shows, I'm the only Pontiac there. I've had people come up to me and ask me what it is because they don't know, and they've never heard of the GTO. The only thing worse is having people ask me "what year Chevelle is that?" or "does it have a big-block?". Gets depressing sometimes...Bear





kilkm68 said:


> I went to a show at the JC Whitney warehouse last year 300+ cars 1 other GTO. Its what I like about it, something different, people like to look and talk to you about it.


You mean the late model cars aren't the only GTOs that people have no idea what they are? That's refreshing. It's amusing how many people say they're not "real" GTOs, but similarites seem to abound.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

its in the blood. PROUD TO BE a pontiac guy... ( happy new year )


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Bear I feel sorry for you, lol. Everytime people see my car they ask if its a GTO... Lol... 

BUT since my cars purple a lot of people have asked me if it was a challenger, gtx, charger etc... Doh. Sometimes chevelle. Usaully GTO though which is crazy. Your car IS a GTO, with badges everywhere, lol.

As far as BJ goes, I love the majority of cars that cross the block. I know you see a lot of camaro's, mustangs, chevelle's and mopars but I like seeing them. If I were rich I'd have 1 of each, lol.


----------



## 69ra3 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm with Hot Rod, I like 'em all, just have a favorite brand- Pontiac. Have a great appreciation for the frame-off restored muscle cars, but really have a liking for original survivor cars.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I watched a little Barrett-Jackson today. A 70 GTO RAIII convertible went for $200k. I didn't get to here how it was optioned. I think it had a pretty thorough resto with all the correct stickers and paint markings. I like to watch till I get tired of seeing one LS crate motor after another in just about every type of vehicle.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> I didn't watch any of it. I believe it was a rerun. I think the problem is 2 fold. Not getting much air time and not many GTOs to begin with. Many times they go to a commercial and I hear in the background that a GTO is on the block. For whatever reason, they don't seem to get any respect. Which is sad since the GTO was basically the first muscle car. I too get tired of all the Mustangs and Camaros. How many times have you seen a Firebird? Apparently, there isn't a big following of Pontiacs.
> 
> You can go to Barrett's website and search for all the GTOs.
> 
> ...



:agree, Pontiacs, including GTOs, are treated like Rodney Dangerfield used to be treated. That is, they don't get any RESPECT at these auctions. I am so sick of the overabundance of Corvettes and Chevelles. By the way, Mopars don't get much respect either. The auction you watched was a rerun. Cheers.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

I think the BJ auction you wr were watching was a rerun of last year's event. Like many of you have stated, how many Camaros and Mustangs do we have to see? I have had may muscle cars through the years and I must say that I enjoy taking the GTO to a local show. Before I purhased my '66 tri power hardtop I had spent a ot of time looking for a good '66 Chevelle SS 396. Saw an ad for the GTO and bought it instead. Glad I did. Lots of Chevelles around. Very few GTOs. My car consistently draws more attention than the Chevys.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Well Rick, I have one...but it's not for sale..of course, it's still on a rotisserie, so that would be kind of difficult right about now anyway..
I was thinking what ppurfield wrote as I was scrolling through all the posts before I saw his, about the Rodney Dangerfiled effect. Sounds about right...If someone had the audacity to ask if my Goat was a Chevelle (when it's done, of course), I would just point to the front grill, and say "See, read along with me...G...T....O..." the nerve......
Bear, great job on the poster!


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

Did anyone consider that GTO owners don't want to sell their cars?


----------

